# preterito indefinido/perfecto



## almighty

Salve a tutti.

Non riesco a capire in Italiano come si traduce la differenza tra il preterito indefinido e perfecto, qui riporto alcuni esempi:

1)Nelle partite di poker, quando un giocatore vince in quel momento, qual'è il modo corretto per dire "*Ha vinto*": *Ganò *o* ha ganado*?

2)Alla fine delle lezioni (dell'università), è più corretto dire "La clase *se acabò* o *ha acabado*"?

3)E invece per qualcuno che ha sempre avuto una passione, indicandola con *siempre*, come si dice "*Siempre me gustaron* o *me han gustado*"? Spero voi possiate aiutarmi con questi quesiti


----------



## infinite sadness

almighty said:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Non riesco a capire in Italiano come si traduce la differenza tra il preterito indefinido e perfecto, qui riporto alcuni esempi:
> 
> 1)Nelle partite di poker, quando un giocatore vince in quel momento, qual'è il modo corretto per dire "*Ha vinto*": *Ganò *o* ha ganado*?
> 
> 2)Alla fine delle lezioni (dell'università), è più corretto dire "La clase *se acabò* o *ha acabado*"?
> 
> 3)E invece per qualcuno che ha sempre avuto una passione, indicandola con *siempre*, come si dice "*Siempre me gustaron* o *me han gustado*"? Spero voi possiate aiutarmi con questi quesiti


Ti posso dare un consiglio pratico: pensa le frasi in dialetto.


----------



## honeyheart

Quisiera agregar que también depende de los usos regionales.  Por ejemplo, en mi zona de Argentina no usamos jamás el pretérito perfecto, en otras zonas lo usan para todo.


----------



## Neuromante

Todas las frases que has puesto son correctas, lo siento.

Cada caso depende de como te sitúas tú o de como se sitúa el punto de referencia, de la intención, y de muchas más cosas. Además del contexto, que no has señalado.
Además está el "pequeño" problema que señala HoneyHeart


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Quisiera agregar que también depende de los usos regionales. Por ejemplo, en mi zona de Argentina no usamos jamás el pretérito perfecto, en otras zonas lo usan para todo.


 
Yo _he aprendido_ a usarlo desde que estoy en Italia.


----------



## infinite sadness

gatogab said:


> Yo _he aprendido_ a usarlo desde que estoy en Italia.


Quindi immagino che avrai notato che in italiano si usa largamente il passato prossimo (indefinito) mentre in dialetto si usa quasi esclusivamente il passato remoto (il perfecto).


----------



## flljob

3) E invece per qualcuno che ha sempre avuto una passione, indicandola con *siempre*, come si dice "*Siempre me gustaron* o *me han gustado*"? Spero voi possiate aiutarmi con questi quesiti

Usas el pretérito simple si te estás refiriendo a una época terminada de tu vida. Por ejemplo: durante mi niñez siempre me gustaron las caricaturas. Cuando tenía veinte años siempre me gustó ir a la disco.

Si es una acción que todavía no concluye (por ejemplo mi vida) usas el compuesto: _siempre me ha gustado ir a la disco_.  Es decir, todavía me gusta ir a la disco.


----------



## Waldesca

gatogab said:


> Yo _he aprendido_ a usarlo desde que estoy en Italia.


Esta frase es correcta. 
Si hubiera utilizado el pretérito indefinido sería incorrecta:
Yo _aprendí_ a usarlo desde que estoy en Italia. 
A veces se puede utilizar el pretérito perfecto y el indefinido indistintamente, pero otras no como en el ejemplo usado.


----------



## aldus10

almighty said:


> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Non riesco a capire in Italiano come si traduce la differenza tra il preterito indefinido e perfecto, qui riporto alcuni esempi:
> 
> 1)Nelle partite di poker, quando un giocatore vince in quel momento, qual'è il modo corretto per dire "*Ha vinto*": *Ganò *o* ha ganado*?
> 
> 2)Alla fine delle lezioni (dell'università), è più corretto dire "La clase *se acabò* o *ha acabado*"?
> 
> 3)E invece per qualcuno che ha sempre avuto una passione, indicandola con *siempre*, come si dice "*Siempre me gustaron* o *me han gustado*"? Spero voi possiate aiutarmi con questi quesiti


 
En Argentina:
1 - ganó
2- se terminó la clase
3- siempre me gustaron


----------



## stefano1488

Ho un altro esempio (il contesto è un esercizio di grammatica).

_"Tomàs bebe mucha agua porque se lo mandò/se lo ha mandado el médico."_

Sono nel dubbio perché è chiaro che l'azione del medico è situata nel passato (il che indurrebbe a utilizzare il pretérito indefinido), però non è specificato un momento passato e, inoltre, l'azione si ripercuote sul presente, per cui io direi che c'è un legame logico, di continuità.

Al di là delle differenze regionali, cosa sarebbe considerato più corretto?

(Io opterei per il pretérito indefinido, ma non ne sono sicuro).


----------



## Neuromante

En el primer caso bebe mucha agua en este momento.
En el segundo caso siempre que bebe agua bebe mucha.

Ambas son correctas y ambas significan cosas distintas.


----------



## Tomby

stefano1488 said:


> _"Tomás bebe mucha agua porque se lo mandó/se lo ha mandado el médico."_


Sin duda es difícil dar una respuesta. Personalmente usaría ambas formas, no obstante he consultado la Gramática de la Lengua Española de la Biblioteca Larousse y dice literalmente:

¬ El pretérito perfecto expresa una acción realizada en un tiempo que se prolonga hasta el presente:
"_Esta mañana he ido a ver la exposición_".

¬ El pretérito indefinido expresa una acción realizada en un tiempo que ya ha pasado, que no guarda ninguna relación con el presente:
"_Ayer fui a ver la exposición_".

Puesto que "Tomás bebe mucha agua", la acción de "beber" se prolonga desde la prescripción del médico hasta el momento actual, entiendo que se debería usar el pretérito perfecto: _Tomás bebe mucha agua porque se lo ha mandado el médico.
_Aunque no lo digo muy convencido...


----------



## olimpia91

Tomby said:


> ¬ El pretérito perfecto expresa una acción realizada en un tiempo que se prolonga hasta el presente:
> "_Esta mañana he ido a ver la exposición_".



No veo dónde se prolonga hasta el presente. No hay diferencia si fue esta mañana o ayer, la mañana quedo atrás y ver la exposición también.
En cuanto si _lo mandó el médico _o_ lo ha mandado _es lo mismo.


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola Olimpia!
Bueno el autor de esta "Gramática de la Lengua Española" lo considera así, y en este caso, yo creo que en España se dice "Esta mañana _he ido _a ver la exposición". Puede que también se pueda decir "Esta mañana _fui_ a ver la exposición", pero creo que yo no nunca diría "Ayer he ido a ver la exposición". "_Ayer_", "_el mes pasado_", "_hace un año_", son tiempos distintos a "_esta mañana_" o a "_hoy_", no sé explicarme mejor, lo siento.
Saludos,


----------



## olimpia91

Me parece que es un ejemplo desafortunado, tendría que haber dicho "Hoy/esta semana/este año he ido a ver la exposición" para que sea un tiempo que se prolonga en el presente, cuando uno dice "esta mañana he hecho tal cosa", la mañana ya pasó.


----------



## stefano1488

A me sembra che un conto sia la relazione di causalità ("il medico mi prescrive di bere molta acqua e quindi io lo faccio"), e un altro il collegamento temporale. La prescrizione del medico è comunque situata nel passato; il fatto che Tomàs beva molta acqua ne è la conseguenza, ma non direi che c'è collegamento temporale fra le due azioni.

Quindi mi sembra più convincente la spiegazione di @olimpia91; ma lo dico da persona che non è di madrelingua spagnola e che conosce poco lo spagnolo.

(Per la cronaca, la mia insegnante, da me interpellata, mi ha fatto optare per il pretérito indefinido.)

Comunque grazie a tutti coloro che hanno risposto.


----------



## Neuromante

Insisto en lo que escribí arriba


----------



## UltHamBro

Puede depender del dialecto del español. Creo que en España sonaría más normal _Tomás bebe mucha agua porque *se lo ha mandado* el médico_, o incluso _Tomás bebe mucha agua porque *se lo manda* el médico _(es una orden general, y es común oírla en presente), pero por lo que sé, en Latinoamérica se prefiere el pretérito perfecto, por lo que sería _Tomás bebe mucha agua porque *se lo mandó* el médico_.

Depende de la zona en la que vayas a estar y con quién vayas a hablar.


----------



## newsmile

Salve! mi unisco alla discussione perché anche io non riesco sempre a capire quando usare il pretérito perfecto e quando l'indefinido.
In particolare, quello che mi crea problemi sono i periodi lunghi, quando entrano in gioco più di una subordinata.
Ad esempio:

- Lei mi disse di spiergarle la matematica, però io non volli farlo perché ero stanco.
- Ella me dijo que le explique la matemáticas, pero yo no *quise* hacerlo porque *estaba* (o *estuve*?) cansado?

Non riesco a capire se bisogna usare l'imperfetto come in italiano o se va usato sempre l'indefinido.


----------



## Agró

Salve.

Ella me dijo que le *explicara *(la*s)* matemáticas, pero yo no *quise* hacerlo porque *estaba* (o *estuve*?) cansado?


----------



## newsmile

Agró said:


> Salve.
> 
> Ella me dijo que le *explicara *(la*s)* matemáticas, pero yo no *quise* hacerlo porque *estaba* (o *estuve*?) cansado?



gracias


----------



## newsmile

Altro dubbio che, se non vi dispiace, vi chiedo di togliermi.

- Ieri sera ho incontrato tua madre alla festa e le ho detto di darti un regalo che avevo comprato per te.
- Anoche encontré tu madre a la fiesta y le *dije* que te des un regalo que *compré* (o *habí**a comprado* ?) para tí.

È corretto l'uso dell'indefinido anche nella seconda parte della frase?
______________________________________________________________

- Credevo che volesse ballare con me ma non era così.
- Creía que quisiera bailar conmigo pero no *era* (o *fuera* ?) así.

Qui dovrebbe essere correto *era*, giusto?


----------



## Agró

Anoche *me *encontré *a/con* tu madre *en *la fiesta y le *dije* que te *diera *un regalo que *habí**a comprado* para *ti*.
Creía que *quería *bailar conmigo pero no *era* así.


----------



## newsmile

grazie!
quindi i tempi composti li devo usare come in italiano?


----------



## Agró

Creo que en general, sí.


----------



## Neuromante

No, casi nunca. Los tiempos verbales, especialmente en pasado, no coinciden entre ambos idiomas.  Al margen del uso de los distintos modos, que también difieren
Por otro lado, tu frase se traduce:
Anoche me encontre a tu madre en la fiesta y le dije que te diera un regalo que compré/he comprado para ti

O usas *compré* o usas *he comprado
*La preposición* con *se usaría sólo si el encuentro había sido preparado o se aprovechó para mantener una entrevista.


----------



## newsmile

Neuromante said:


> No, casi nunca. Los tiempos verbales, especialmente en pasado, no coinciden entre ambos idiomas.  Al margen del uso de los distintos modos, que también difieren
> Por otro lado, tu frase se traduce:
> Anoche me encontre a tu madre en la fiesta y le dije que te diera un regalo que compré/he comprado para ti
> 
> O usas *compré* o usas *he comprado
> *La preposición* con *se usaría sólo si el encuentro había sido preparado o se aprovechó para mantener una entrevista.



Gracias, así es más claro.


----------

